

Freedom Pop (Beta): Free 4G Wireless for Life  - anonDataUser

It appears that Freedom Pop (www.freedompop.com) is now accepting orders for their devices that will give free high speed wireless for life (500 MB / month).  Has anyone tried the service?
======
voltagex_
How are they paying for this?

~~~
anonDataUser
Well, the cost of the initial device is $90. I suspect there's a comfortable
margin on that. Beyond that, there are a variety of ways that you can pay for
additional services. For example, $2.99 / month for higher speeds. You can
also pay for more bandwidth ($20 / month for 2 GB). I ordered a device on
Monday and got a confirmation that it will arrive in 4-7 days.

